
Ask HN: Which open source library if compromised would impact the most systems? - 1ba9115454
I&#x27;m trying to drive awareness of supply side attacks and I think this question is relevant for anyone in software.<p>So for example in the Java world commons-logging.jar is used in lots of projects and downloaded with no code inspection from the internet. If compromised and unnoticed overtime lot&#x27;s of systems would be back doored.<p>All languages and frameworks have this issue.
======
QuinnyPig
glibc.

